

Watch out FriendFeed - SocialThing! Is Even Easier To Use - reitzensteinm
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/10/watch-out-friendfeed-socialthing-is-even-easier-to-use/

======
brlewis
Read TechCrunch from its front page. This story gushes about how easy
SocialThing is because "you only have to provide it with your credentials" to
other sites. Below it is a story about a gmail scam that says "users should
have known better than to type their email credentials into a third party
service."

------
gscott
I went to Techstars for a Day on the 5th of March and met the founders of
SocialThing! there. They are a nice group of people.

------
brlewis
Keep in mind that 28-11 doesn't fully describe FriendFeed's lead over
SocialThing in services supported. Unless SocialThing's LiveJournal support is
really RSS support in disguise, FriendFeed supports infinitely more services
than SocialThing.

------
run4yourlives
How many of these things will be around in 5 years?

My bet is 0.

